# Cool SRV interview



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZoX6Q0UK8A


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Really down to earth, honest..Really sucks that he's not around. In the video was that Dumble I saw mixed the Marshall?


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

You've gotta have tons of respect for a guy that can play this well while probably about as high as a person can get:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxgrnmf0V2g

Check out those pupils, folks! Haha.


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you for that it was excellent. The guy was amazing I really liked where he talked about "stars" being larger than life too true.

:rockon2:


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the vid. It was just the motivation I needed to get off the computer and play..


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey thanks for this post....
I have always wanted to see SRV..in this kind of setting...
I had only ever seen him play once before live,,,,on the grammy's
this down to earth stuff really catch's my interest.....
Auger


----------

